# Here's what I want ...



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My Eddy Merckx frames have the perfect geometry to me, but I want another frame with eyelets for fenders, racks for commuting. So here's what I would love to find -- a size 57 or 58 Corsa or MX Leader with Century geometry and a crappy paint job. Then I could have a frameshop braze on some eyelets/fixtures on the dropouts and seat stays, and get the whole frame repainted. Am I crazy? Let me know if you come across any bargain Merckx with crappy paint jobs. I would hate to mess up a frame with nice paint though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> My Eddy Merckx frames have the perfect geometry to me, but I want another frame with eyelets for fenders, racks for commuting. So here's what I would love to find -- a size 57 or 58 Corsa or MX Leader with Century geometry and a crappy paint job. Then I could have a frameshop braze on some eyelets/fixtures on the dropouts and seat stays, and get the whole frame repainted. Am I crazy? Let me know if you come across any bargain Merckx with crappy paint jobs. I would hate to mess up a frame with nice paint though.


Not crazy at all, makes perfect sense.

You can buy full EM decal sets on eBay, so you could even re-decal as an Eddy.

The only additional thing I would do, apart from the rack and fender eyelets would be to install S&S couplers.

I am now a big convert. A frame you are happy with, if you are getting it re-painted I think it makes absolute sense to spend the extra and do couplers at the same time.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*Well....*

I'm sacrificing my Corsa Extra with decent paint (re: scrapes and scratches but no dents) to take parts and build up my MX Leader "beater" for rain duty. It is the Pink/magenta/pearl paint scheme and is 58cm as I recall. I'll re-measure. I was going to post a lead here before it goes to the Bay.... Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Let me know when you post on eBay. However, based on the recent bidding wars on eBay for used Merckx frames, it would probably be out of my budget. (Judging from the MXL that sold for $1,026 with a frozen stem in the fork!) I'm figuring it would cost at least $200 to add braze-ons and powdercoat a frame.


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

the problem you will have is getting fenders to fit under the rear brake bridge. I've gotten fenders under the fork, but not under the bridge. so, you'll go through the hassle of brazing and repainting and still be required to use reach arounds from River City (like these). http://www.rivercitybicycles.com/mod.php?mod=userpage&menu=1105&page_id=58

I have a Corsa 01 that i've fitted fenders to like above and used p-clamps. it's not as solid as using braze ons, but it does work quite well.

if you are still committed to doing it, give Tom Kellog at Spectrum cycles a call to get an idea of what it would cost. Spectrum does the warranty repair work on all the Merkx bikes imported by Gita. He has available to him all the decal sets and orginal paint colors. He could also move the bridge up slightly and build a fork for long reach calipers. If you got the frame cheap enough, it may be worth it.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info. However, it might be cheaper in the longrun to get someone like Curtlo to build a new frame using Merckx geometry.

Those are some great shots with useful information in the link you provided. BTW, my Corsa 01 has about 1 cm clearance between the tires and the brake calipers. Seems like fenders might fit.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Re-measured the Corsa Extra after cannibalizing for all the Campy goodies and lo and behold it's a 60cm. No wonder it felt big.  I'm in the process of cleaning it up to take pics. Gonna leave the Chorus headseat and BB on it. Yeah it's got scrapes and nicks. Went to Longs Drug today to find fingernail polish to match the pink/magenta/pearl. YES I took the frame in with me. I don't want the cute check-out girl think I was buying for myself..  It's not a garage queen but it's straight, no dings, and no rust (Arizona and Calif owned). Sweet ride. I'll be taking pics for the 'Bay. If anyone is remotely interested let me know before it hits eBay. 

Chris


----------

